# dog park (enclosed area)



## spursboxer (Jun 2, 2008)

Since getting Tessa (who's now nearly 6 months) and walking her in the local parks (there are four within walking distance) i've realised how non-dog friendly they are!! There is no actual enclosed dog friendly space for her, her recall is pretty good (she'll sit at my feet and wait for me to say she can go see another dog and she'll come back to me as long as i have bits of ham/ her tug rope... she's learning!! lol) There's usually bits of broken glass all over the grass, food that people have finished eating and just thrown on the grass (mainly chicken bones!!!) and although she doesn't normally pick things up off the grass/floor, she'll have moments where she will. All of the parks near me have an entrance (with no gate!) onto a main road.

So.... i've emailed my local mp this morning, and asked him about getting an enclosed dog play area in one of the parks, but i was wondering if anyone else has tried this where they live, and if they have has it gone anywhere?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

spursboxer said:


> Since getting Tessa (who's now nearly 6 months) and walking her in the local parks (there are four within walking distance) i've realised how non-dog friendly they are!! There is no actual enclosed dog friendly space for her, her recall is pretty good (she'll sit at my feet and wait for me to say she can go see another dog and she'll come back to me as long as i have bits of ham/ her tug rope... she's learning!! lol) There's usually bits of broken glass all over the grass, food that people have finished eating and just thrown on the grass (mainly chicken bones!!!) and although she doesn't normally pick things up off the grass/floor, she'll have moments where she will. All of the parks near me have an entrance (with no gate!) onto a main road.
> 
> So.... i've emailed my local mp this morning, and asked him about getting an enclosed dog play area in one of the parks, but i was wondering if anyone else has tried this where they live, and if they have has it gone anywhere?


Agree with the state of parks etc.. Cannot help you re complaints to MP as never tried


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Our local parks a bit like that so we avoid it like the plague and go over to the park on the other side of town, where it's clean, relatively enclosed and very dog friendly. Did think about complaining about our local park but never bothered as I'm pretty sure nothing would ever come of it!


----------



## spursboxer (Jun 2, 2008)

there are a lot of dogs where i live, and on the morning walks i (as well as a couple other dog owners) usually end up pickin up at least a carrier bag full of things that aren't dog friendly!! 

I spoke to the bloke who was picking up litter in the park this afternoon and he said they just can't keep up with it (sounds like an excuse, but....) so i phoned my local parks dept, who told me most of the cleaning up in the parks are done by a private contractor, so they couldn't help me. When i asked for the contact info they put me on hold, and cut me off (twice!!!) 

There are perfectly kept kid area's in two of the parks, that are dog free, and most of the dogs that are walked are better behaved than some of the kids that use these areas. 
There are a couple of dog enclosed area's in the uk, and i hear nothing but good things about them. But no one seems to know how i can go about getting one, although i'm determined to get my local parks cleaned up if nothing else!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Do you know where those parks are? It would be nice to see what they are like!


----------



## Major77 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi,

I am a director for Dog Park UK we are a non-profit organisation and we will soon be opening our first safe enclosed area for people to walk there dogs with piece of mind, we have been trying to get land for our project for 3 years now and finally managed to do so, we have a website that explains some of the stuff that we will cover but it is in the process of being updated.

Kind regards

Darren Quinton


----------



## Major77 (Sep 17, 2014)

sorry forgot to mention that it is in Milton Keynes.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I've had no joy from my MP over most things tbh, he is a tory boy though lol

Have a look on FB and see if there are any local dog walking groups, dog walkers often seem to know of little fields and dog-safe places that nobody else had heard of


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

No way would I take mine to a dog park. My worst nightmare.


----------



## xxJudexx (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't think OP was referring to a dog park like the ones in the US, more just wanting an enclosed space that is safe to let a dog off. I have also considered writing to my MP about this.

There is a dedicated dog training field about 35 mins away from me. I used to go quite a lot but as more people know about it (it's in a relatively new park) it has become useless. Too many people in there aren't considerate of other dogs. I loved it when no one know about it and we had the field to ourselves!  
I think I must live in an area full of bad dog owners as the park is now considering charging dog owners to use the whole park (not just the training field) as they can't afford the extra wardens to pick up all the poo the owners leave behind!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

My husband moved over here from Seattle and often talks about the dog parks and they sound fantastic! I just can't understand why we don't have any over here. I would even pay to use one.

Major77 if your park is a success, which I'm sure it will be, do you have plans to open parks in other areas?


----------

